
PG&E to Plead Guilty to Involuntary Manslaughter Charges in Deadly Wildfire - laurex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/pg-e-to-plead-guilty-to-involuntary-manslaughter-charges-in-deadly-california-wildfire-11584962649
======
java-man
Previous [lack of] discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22664360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22664360)

